# Phalaenopsis stuartiana



## albert (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi there,
just opened 2 days ago.
Cheers
Albert


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 28, 2008)

I say that's a schilleriana...  stuartianas are not pink, and they have spotted lateral sepals... nice blooming..


----------



## albert (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi there, you might be right, but this one is a var of stuatiana, so I was told.
Anyway thanks for the hint.
cheers
Albert


----------



## Roy (Aug 28, 2008)

Albert, Paphioboy is pretty right, nothing like stuartiana.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 28, 2008)

Doesn't look anything like stuartiana. Maybe a cross with schilleriana in it? Somehow, it doesn't look quite like schilleriana, either. Pretty, though.


----------



## Rick (Aug 28, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Doesn't look anything like stuartiana. Maybe a cross with schilleriana in it? Somehow, it doesn't look quite like schilleriana, either. Pretty, though.



Definitely not a stuartiana, but schilleriana is pretty variable in terms of flower form, amount of pink, and degree of spotting. I wouldn't write this off as a schilleriana sp until the documentation comes in.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 28, 2008)

nice flower, looks like some of the pics of schilleriana I've seen


----------



## albert (Aug 29, 2008)

Its the first time the plant is flowering (got it a few years ago as a seedling)- indeed its a Phal. schilleriana.
Thanks again
Albert


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2008)

:clap: You have your own orchid show going on with all you have in bloom right now! :drool::clap:


----------

